# Property Preservation Order Processor



## REAL Support LLC (Apr 15, 2014)

Has anyone done this type of work before? If so, how do you get started, and what type of experience do you need to have?


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'd say, if you have to ask those questions...then you'd better continue doing whatever it is you're doing now. Because you're not qualified to perform order processing for this industry.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I'd say, if you have to ask those questions...then you'd better continue doing whatever it is you're doing now. Because you're not qualified to perform order processing for this industry.


 yup I agree .....


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

If you don't know what your doing, you shouldn't get involved, would you have a chief come lay brick for you or a mason? google is awesome.. also. A real big part is having thick skin. Or not letting peoples comments get to you. Your also not going to shoot a pig right out ofvthe gate, more like a couple malnourished rats... good luck.


----------



## REAL Support LLC (Apr 15, 2014)

The time and energy it took each of you to respond to this post could have been better spent by providing a more proper response. If you don't want to supply an answer to my post then don't, its just that simple. Negative comments are unwanted here.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

REAL Support LLC said:


> The time and energy it took each of you to respond to this post could have been better spent by providing a more proper response. If you don't want to supply an answer to my post then don't, its just that simple. Negative comments are unwanted here.


Here are direct answers to your questions then:

Yes I have.

I started by going out into the field for 6 to 14 hours per day and then comoing home and uploading MY OWN results. 

As far as experience goes, there is not another industry that I can think of that can prepare you with the experience you will need to process another persons preservation/reo work. Before you attempt to take on processing, go get at least 2 to 3 years of real world experience by working for an established P&P company.

I'm quite sure that this is not the answer you wanted to hear either, but, there it is. Free advice :thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

REAL Support LLC said:


> The time and energy it took each of you to respond to this post could have been better spent by providing a more proper response. If you don't want to supply an answer to my post then don't, its just that simple. Negative comments are unwanted here.


Dam you sound like my wife :lol:.I ignore her also


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I've been completing about 100 misc. orders a week for 3 years doing it all.*



PropPresPro said:


> Here are direct answers to your questions then:
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> ...


I still think it would be very difficult, bordering on an art form, to process orders from others photos. I can just see so many opportunities to screw it up. Easy to get right, far easier to mess it up. I don't even like a second camera.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Many times the processor and the field guy taking the photos do not think alike. Many time they don't think at all. The best staff I ever had got to know who the guys were and understood why they took the photos they did. If this doesn't happen, two other things will-the office rep will call the field guys all day long and drive them nuts, of she won't call them at all and turn orders in based on her own guessing.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

never one to dissuade a person from trying to better themselves(we were all new at something once) I would advise the OP to start out small ,with one client until they get a feel for the process and either sink or swim from there, it won't be easy at first there will be anger ,confusion, and a overall "what the hell was I thinking??!!!" emotion but insurmountable? I don't think so....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Show of hands. Who here wants to outsource the photo/pcr/bids/etc. processing to a newbie? Just curious.


----------



## REAL Support LLC (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback. I actually have real estate experience so I am not new to the industry. I saw and responded to job postings with this title and became curious to know more about it. I interviewed with a contractor who was looking for someone to process his preservation orders, he explained that there would be a rigorous training process. I can understand not wanting to take a chance on a newbie if it is that complicated and too much room for error/losing clients and/or money.


----------

